# Please help!! Complete power loss and rumbling



## james946 (Jul 2, 2009)

The car starts fine but as soon as you start to pull away it will splutter a bit and have flat spots where it jitters when you push the accelerator. This then calms down after a few minutes and the car will drive fine, soon after it will start rumbling and the revs drop from 800 to about 650rpm (idle)...the car then has a sudden loss of power, it rumbles and is very slow throughout every single gear...has anyone got any ideas? please help! 

thanks, james


----------



## james946 (Jul 2, 2009)

The car is a3 1.8T S reg by the way


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

check all your tubing.
I guess one got lose or has cracked.


----------

